# Chittum Skiff



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Delivery date coming up. 12 degree.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

great looking skiff! what are you powering her with?


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you.

F70.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I assume it's a Snake Bight? Noticed you have the upgraded console.

How much did the upgrade cost?


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> I assume it's a Snake Bight? Noticed you have the upgraded console.
> 
> How much did the upgrade cost?


I have not looked at the paperwork in a while (because it's not fun) but I think that Legacy type toe-kick/cooler console costs almost $5k.


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

Nice


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Sabalon said:


> toe-kick/cooler console


That's some fancy shit. Do you think that extra inch or so will be noticeable when moving around the cockpit or is it purely done because it's looks awesome? I'm thinking it's probably pretty noticeable.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Sabalon said:


> I have not looked at the paperwork in a while (because it's not fun) but I think that Legacy type toe-kick/cooler console costs almost $5k.


I'm assuming you mean $500 and not $5000?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sabalon said:


> I have not looked at the paperwork in a while (because it's not fun) but I think that Legacy type toe-kick/cooler console costs almost $5k.


It's one of the nicest looking consoles out there for sure.....the toe kick is brilliant. 

Wonder why they never went with a flush mount option for a plotter on the console like East Cape has?


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

Yup that console is sweet! Congrats on the build! I know it takes a lot more time to build a console with that toe kick.


----------



## Baydreamer35 (Oct 17, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I assume he means $5000.
Larger console mold, toe kick mold, seat lid mold and bucket in cooler. Have to build (infusion supplies for each part), part, trim, paint backsides.
Glass the toe kick to console and fair/ finish
Glue in and insulate bucket/add drain.
Hinges and lid strap. Cushion set cost and install.
Installation in hull takes longer.
Add overhead.

Lots more material, supplies, and labor than the standard console, which is 1 part to build and simple glue down the flange to the floor.

It is a really nice console and looks great in the boat. Congrats on your choices, it looks sweet.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Like the color. Will it stay that way


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Sick! Congrats


----------



## Swashbuckler (May 22, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

I wish that console was $500, but I think it is really $4800 and is one of the reasons a Legacy type boat is more expensive than the typical model they are building now.

I have spent some time on a Chittum and it was something I wanted bad enough to pay the difference on with this boat. I really like the toe kick and prefer the built-in seat/cooler. 

On the plotter question, these have a cut out on the top right of the console where the GPS/depth finder goes. Is that what you mean? If so, it's flush mounted. They just haven't cut it out in these pics. 

On the color, yes, it will stay that way, but the blue looks a lot better outside. 

Thanks for the compliments and questions.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Not my boat but a sample of how the GPS is mounted.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Hopefully the color will end up like this one. Legacy 2 degree.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Color sample in better light.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Great looking boat - that are awesome. I have a suggestion (not asked for, but I have a similar layout on my console). I would move the trim tabs to the top of the console and move the gps all the way over to the right. I would also add an additional set of trim tab switches (very inexpensive) to the area below the gps as shown by the arrow - this allows you to trim very easily without having to constantly move forward when seated.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

MSG said:


> Great looking boat - that are awesome. I have a suggestion (not asked for, but I have a similar layout on my console). I would move the trim tabs to the top of the console and move the gps all the way over to the right. I would also add an additional set of trim tab switches (very inexpensive) to the area below the gps as shown by the arrow - this allows you to trim very easily without having to constantly move forward when seated.


if it were me, I'd get the tab switches built-in on the throttle...I've seen a few they've done that way. But just my $0.02


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Really like that color!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful skiff! Love the color. Would like to see all the bits and pieces going together. I tested one with an F70 and was amazed at the performance. Keep the pictures coming please.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Found a picture of my console showing the gps location and dual trim tab switches


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

MSG said:


> Great looking boat - that are awesome. I have a suggestion (not asked for, but I have a similar layout on my console). I would move the trim tabs to the top of the console and move the gps all the way over to the right. I would also add an additional set of trim tab switches (very inexpensive) to the area below the gps as shown by the arrow - this allows you to trim very easily without having to constantly move forward when seated.



I agree 100%. PITA to have to reach over binnacle to adjust tabs. 

Looks like she's gonna be a beauty!


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Beautiful. I love that wood sea deck look. Console is huge and I see why you like the tab locations.

The Chittum is an odd duck. Driving it I keep my hand on base of the throttle and index finger around the front on the tabs. If you drive a Chittum with an F70 on it and push the throttle from the top like you are supposed to, it's too squirrelly to me. The weight to power ratio makes it very sensitive on takeoff. You click it in to gear and use your thumb wrapped around the base of the throttle with the side of your hand resting on the console. Hard to explain, but having two sets of tab switches would be great.

The 2 degree takes a lot of tab adjustment to keep it comfy, stopping porpoising, to keep the nose down cutting waves, etc. I'm hoping the 12 degree is a little more versatile and forgiving for the conditions it will be used in.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

MSG said:


> Found a picture of my console showing the gps location and dual trim tab switches


^ Showoff! ;-)


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Sabalon said:


> The 2 degree takes a lot of tab adjustment to keep it comfy, stopping porpoising, to keep the nose down cutting waves, etc. I'm hoping the 12 degree is a little more versatile and forgiving for the conditions it will be used in.


@Sabalon - sounds like you've demo'd both? Curious if you have any data points on how the 2 vs 12deg drafted poling, and then numbers etc with the motors you ran each on. Thanks, man. Again - beautiful skiff, you must be one proud father!


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

tgjohnso said:


> @Sabalon - sounds like you've demo'd both? Curious if you have any data points on how the 2 vs 12deg drafted poling, and then numbers etc with the motors you ran each on. Thanks, man. Again - beautiful skiff, you must be one proud father!


I have a 2013 2 degree I bought used last year off of this forum. It's back at Rockport with the guy I bought it from while he decides what he wants to do on his next boat. We've become good friends and he's a maintenance nut so I'm happy for him to use it. It has a Yamaha F70 on it with maybe 130 hours and is the blue Legacy in the pic above.

I have no experience on a 12 degree. Based on a good buddy's experience with one and my experience with the 2 degree and then steeper deadrise boats like the Dolphin, I think it will do what I want to do in the Keys. This boat will stay in Florida for tarpon and some permit.

The 2 degree with too much fuel and two big (250#) guys is probably a 8" drafter and maybe as much as 10". If you're careful about fuel, aren't toting ice, drinks, two big men, etc., you could probably get 6-7". When you have it light and the bottom is soft, it doesn't matter much...you can push it in very little water with the pole. If the ground is soft (not oysters) but hard enough to walk on you can hop off the back and push it over anything. 

I'm a terrible poler, but I'm learning, and the 2 degree is nice. I'm not terribly coordinated and I can stay on the platform pretty well where on other, tippier boats I don't even climb up there. 

I don't pay attention to fuel use on the 2 degree other than to be continually shocked that the damned thing still had much fuel for like a month. I bought it and filled it up like a moron and it took forever to run that tank down to 6-8 gallons. Coming from the bay boat world, I figured I'd run through it in a day and more is better, right? 

It has a jackplate on it and a cavitation plate. It runs about 35mph pretty easy and will do 45 or 46. I'm changing props on it right now which will probably slow it down, but I want to be able to get up shallower quicker rather than travel faster. On this 12 degree it will be about top speed rather than holeshot. 

Thanks for the kind words. It is not unlike parenthood to have invested like I have in these boats...any second can fill you with pride...or horror if something goes wrong.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Sabalon said:


> Beautiful. I love that wood sea deck look. Console is huge and I see why you like the tab locations.
> 
> The Chittum is an odd duck. Driving it I keep my hand on base of the throttle and index finger around the front on the tabs. If you drive a Chittum with an F70 on it and push the throttle from the top like you are supposed to, it's too squirrelly to me. The weight to power ratio makes it very sensitive on takeoff. You click it in to gear and use your thumb wrapped around the base of the throttle with the side of your hand resting on the console. Hard to explain, but having two sets of tab switches would be great.
> 
> The 2 degree takes a lot of tab adjustment to keep it comfy, stopping porpoising, to keep the nose down cutting waves, etc. I'm hoping the 12 degree is a little more versatile and forgiving for the conditions it will be used in.


You answered my questions above except is the 2 deg a tunnel? Also I would like to complement you on your honest assessment. Have fun with the Chittum 12 deg.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sabalon said:


> Beautiful. I love that wood sea deck look. Console is huge and I see why you like the tab locations.
> 
> The Chittum is an odd duck. Driving it I keep my hand on base of the throttle and index finger around the front on the tabs. If you drive a Chittum with an F70 on it and push the throttle from the top like you are supposed to, it's too squirrelly to me. The weight to power ratio makes it very sensitive on takeoff. You click it in to gear and use your thumb wrapped around the base of the throttle with the side of your hand resting on the console.


This is exactly how I run my skiff, and it's the most comfortable tab switch configuration I have had on any skiff.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> You answered my questions above except is the 2 deg a tunnel? Also I would like to complement you on your honest assessment. Have fun with the Chittum 12 deg.


No, sir, the 2 degree is not a tunnel. And by squirrelly I meant that it has the potential to flat throw you out the back of the boat on acceleration...not squirrelly side to side like you get on V boats sometimes. If you are standing and you throw the throttle fully forward, I'm not sure that anyone but Fordyce could hold on to the steering wheel.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I hope the new ride meets all your expectations. You're a brave man to drop that kinda coin and not have wet tested the skiff before signing.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> I hope the new ride meets all your expectations. You're a brave man to drop that kinda coin and not have wet tested the skiff before signing.


Thank you. I hope so, too.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

paint it black said:


> This is exactly how I run my skiff, and it's the most comfortable tab switch configuration I have had on any skiff.


Same for me.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Holy cow, fantastic!!!


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Hal sent me some rigging pics today.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful boat! Really like that color.

I can imagine now why that console is so expensive to build... definitely first class though.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

What am I looking at in the last picture?


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> What am I looking at in the last picture?


Bilge sump


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> What am I looking at in the last picture?


The Chittum Islamorada's deck drains into that black box. The bilge pump is inside the box and, if all goes as planned, all of the water stays trapped in the box keeping the aft hatch space dry. At least that's how I think it's supposed to work.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

He might need it.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Fritz has it right. That round deal is the access to the bilge and pump.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Love that console. And first time I have seen dual trim tab switches. Definitely going to get those put on my HB come fall. Sweet skiff.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

@Sabalon any new updates/photos?


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Megalops said:


> @Sabalon any new updates/photos?


Yes, we broke it in while TS Cindy formed. Hal brought it down to Key West himself and they picked it up after my trip to finish what they hadn't. The spider and cushions weren't done and as we ran it a couple of other little issues popped up...idle adjustment, etc. It's now back in Stuart getting the cushions and tweaking and will be back to KW Monday. 

On Saturday we saw quite a few fish before the weather turned, but had trouble getting eats. I blew one cast on a good string of big fish and then the rest just didn't eat. I had one turn and follow and I saw a white flash like he ate, but no cigar. 

Then the wind blew hard. Shopped for safety equipment, worked on registration and insurance, hung out with family, etc. 

Finally we just went out in it and didn't have much luck. Tuesday evening I fought a big tarpon off of the boat at Boca Chica for about 20 minutes until the leader chafed through. That was the first tarpon I've hooked on a fly I tied. I REALLY wanted to land that fish on the new boat, but it pretty much kicked my ass. When it jumped the first time, i thought 80-90 pounds, but after having been tied to it for a while, my estimate increased. Funny how no two fish are alike and this one was just tough. 

Other than that the weather made things pretty tough, but the boat is great. Drove it in swells and chop and poled it and it's a great boat. Almost exactly the same as the 2 degree, but when you push the tabs down a little, this one just cuts chop a lot better. The "tippiness" between the two is not perceptible to me, but I'm sure there's a difference.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful skiff. How does that trolling motor work as a pusher? Is it still able to do things like spot lock?


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Fritz, 
Hal told me it doesn't do a great job at that and when I tried it the other day we were behind the mangroves and the current wasn't moving fast. So, I can't tell you how well it will work for "anchoring" in normal fishing conditions.

We did use it as poling assist some and it was awesome. You turn it to where it is pushing across the boat..canted toward the console basically...and it just goes straight.

Funny thing about that thing is that when I turned it on high we had several lemons and nurse sharks come to investigate. I wouldn't believe it, but it happened enough to clearly be what they were looking for.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Sabalon! Beautiful skiff brother.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

I absolutely love it that you have 2 Chittums!


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

fishn&flyn said:


> I absolutely love it that you have 2 Chittums!


Please have a word with my wife when you can.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Megalops said:


> Thanks Sabalon! Beautiful skiff brother.


Thank you very much.


----------



## FlyaSalt (Feb 8, 2017)

Beautiful skiff! Saw it when I was up there a few weeks ago. Congrats. 


Sabalon said:


> Thank you very much.


----------



## FlyaSalt (Feb 8, 2017)

My small parts were infused today. Can't wait!


FlyaSalt said:


> Beautiful skiff! Saw it when I was up there a few weeks ago. Congrats.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

FlyaSalt said:


> My small parts were infused today. Can't wait!


How's the build coming?


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

Sabalon said:


> Fritz,
> Hal told me it doesn't do a great job at that and when I tried it the other day we were behind the mangroves and the current wasn't moving fast. So, I can't tell you how well it will work for "anchoring" in normal fishing conditions.
> 
> We did use it as poling assist some and it was awesome. You turn it to where it is pushing across the boat..canted toward the console basically...and it just goes straight.
> ...


Sharks checking out rear mounted trolling motors isn't that unusual. I have two TMs that I mount on the back of my Action Craft when I want to chase Tarpon around over at Homosassa, and I have buttons on the poling platform to turn them on and off. The motors mount on tabs that are welded on the poling platform rear uprights. You can steer the boat with the buttons. Sharks and the occasional cobia will swim up behind the boat to see what all the commotion is. Gator McCrae at McCrae's of Homosassa told me he had a bull shark bite the propeller on his outboard once when he was running. Yikes! I hope one never tries to munch on my TM props.


----------



## FlyaSalt (Feb 8, 2017)

Sabalon said:


> How's the build coming?


Deck was bonded last week. Scheduled to pick her up on Aug 31st. How's yours performing???


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Didn't get to use it much as my off time was early in the summer and it wasn't ready yet. 

Top speed was 44.5, but I think it's overpropped a little bit.

My buddy/guide at Key West used it quite a bit. He says it's quiet, poles well, and is good in chop. He's younger so he says, "It's sick!"

These really are great boats. Just very costly.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Turned out beautiful, man! Great color choices


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

